# Phòng khám đa khoa hoàn cầu uy tín không



## mintmintonline (17/12/21)

Hiện nay có rất nhiều cơ sở y tế được mở cửa phục vụ người bệnh khám và điều trị nhiều dạng bệnh lý khác nhau. Thế nhưng *Phòng Khám Đa Khoa Hoàn Cầu* vẫn giữ được địa vị, mỗi năm tiếp nhận hàng ngàn lượt bệnh nhân đến khám chữa.

Được sự ưu ái này từ các bệnh nhân nhờ *Đa Khoa Hoàn Cầu* luôn đề cao khẩu hiệu “chăm sóc sức khỏe của bạn là trách nhiệm của chúng tôi”, ngày càng hoàn thiện về mặt chất lượng y tế và chất lượng dịch vụ.

Cụ thể, đến với *Phòng Khám Đa Khoa Hoàn Cầu (số 80 - 82 Châu Văn Liêm, P11, Q5, TPHCM)*, người bệnh sẽ được hưởng những lợi ích hấp dẫn như sau:


*



*

*Nhiều nguồn tin trái chiều khiến người bệnh hoang mang*

♦ Phòng khám có hệ thống tư vấn trực tuyến luôn hoạt động 24/24 giúp người bệnh được giải đáp mọi thắc mắc liên quan đến bệnh lý và hướng dẫn đặt hẹn khám ưu tiên dễ dàng. Sau khi đặt hẹn, người bệnh đến phòng khám được sắp xếp gặp bác sĩ nhanh chóng, không cần phải bốc số chờ đợi lâu như tại nhiều cơ sở y tế khác.

♦ Lịch mở cửa làm việc từ 8h-20h hàng ngày giúp lượng bệnh nhân trải đều cả ngày, không xảy ra tình trạng quá tải, đảm bảo quá trình khám chữa diễn ra nhanh chóng, bệnh nhân có cơ hội trao đổi thông tin với bác sĩ điều trị cho mình.

♦ Phòng khám bệnh được thiết kế kín đáo, thực hiện theo mô hình “1 chuyên khoa : 1 y tá : 1 bệnh nhân” giúp tạo sự riêng tư, thoải mái, và bảo mật thông tin tốt, tránh mọi tác động đến cuộc sống người bệnh.

♦ Chi phí khám chữa bệnh được công khai thông báo với người bệnh rõ ràng, mức phí dựa trên giá sàn sở y tế TPHCM nên rất phù hợp với người bệnh, tạo điều kiện khám chữa cho nhiều người bệnh.
Nguồn ** https://vtv.vn/suc-khoe/phong-kham-...ai-quan-5-tp-ho-chi-minh-2021012914323153.htm


----------

